# Turd motors



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

1st generation cruze 1.4l cracks #4 cylinder wall
1st generation 2009-2016 3.6l should come with a new timing chain
Prius egr valves
2008 through 2014 gm ecotec in the equinox.... uses more oil than gas
Please add notorious garbage motors and known issues


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

You can add the 2nd gen Chevy Cruze 1.4T. New design, still crap.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Never had issues with mine but I can't debate most gm cars being garbage


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Never had issues with mine but I can't debate most gm cars being garbage


My 2017 Cruze has been all problems. Engine misfires, transmission clunks, suspension rattles - all of which are dismissed by the dealer. The tire pressure monitors lose contact with the ECU, the key loses contact with the ECU. I just ignore it when the check engine light comes on, or the TPMS, or the "check stabilitrak," etc.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> My 2017 Cruze has been all problems. Engine misfires, transmission clunks, suspension rattles - all of which are dismissed by the dealer. The tire pressure monitors lose contact with the ECU, the key loses contact with the ECU. I just ignore it when the check engine light comes on, or the TPMS, or the "check stabilitrak," etc.


Check engine light on?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Check engine light on?


Oh yeah, all the time. It comes and goes. Car drives the same either way. The last time I brought it to the dealer, they suggested that a $1400 catalytic converter might solve the problem. But I doubt it, since I've had issues all along that they've dismissed. It's all good. It's only actually stalled in the middle of the street once


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Oh yeah, all the time. It comes and goes. Car drives the same either way. The last time I brought it to the dealer, they suggested that a $1400 catalytic converter might solve the problem. But I doubt it, since I've had issues all along that they've dismissed. It's all good. It's only actually stalled in the middle of the street once


Has anyone ever replaced the valve cover.... the pcv is integrated into it... it causes check engine and stabilitrak issues


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Has anyone ever replaced the valve cover.... the pcv is integrated into it... it causes check engine and stabilitrak issues


No. But I have read that that is an issue.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> No. But I have read that that is an issue.





Atom guy said:


> No. But I have read that that is an issue.


Very likely your issue if I had to bet on it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

any year precious prius.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ford 4,6L eight. Plastic intake manifolds that crack. Early issues (1991-1993) had problems with aluminum heads' warping.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Ford 4,6L eight. Plastic intake manifolds that crack. Early issues (1991-1993) had problems with aluminum heads' warping.


Most cars have plastic intakes... I've pulled mine twice in the last two weeks (don't ask) funny they didn't Crack though


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ford Duratec V6 with timing chain driven water pump. Can’t figure out how somebody at Ford actually thought that was a good idea?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

How many RPM's are you giving the Cruze? I think if you constantly crush that accelerator the engine will have problems even if you don't redline.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

June132017 said:


> How many RPM's are you giving the Cruze? I think if you constantly crush that accelerator the engine will have problems even if you don't redline.


That motor likes higher rpms

They are just poorly engineered


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Prius egr valves


The EGR valves are fine. It's the EGR coolers, on Gen 3, that can plug and cause issues. Cleaning them and the intake passages out periodically prevents that as well.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> 1st generation cruze 1.4l cracks #4 cylinder wall
> 1st generation 2009-2016 3.6l should come with a new timing chain
> Prius egr valves
> 2008 through 2014 gm ecotec in the equinox.... uses more oil than gas
> Please add notorious garbage motors and known issues


I hatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Government Motors. Worst car company in the world. Possibly only beaten by Lada. :errwhat: :errwhat: :errwhat:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

E30addixt said:


> The EGR valves are fine. It's the EGR coolers, on Gen 3, that can plug and cause issues. Cleaning them and the intake passages out periodically prevents that as well.


I've had a look at the how-to videos on Youtube about removing the EGR cooler. Looks like a pig of a job.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I hatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Government Motors. Worst car company in the world. Possibly only beaten by Lada. :errwhat: :errwhat: :errwhat:


My entire family retired from gm...I have to park my vw in the street...tdi for the win



The Gift of Fish said:


> I've had a look at the how-to videos on Youtube about removing the EGR cooler. Looks like a pig of a job.


It's not Horrible... no worse than gaming too remove the intake to do plugs... I'm looking at you gm


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> My entire family retired from gm...I have to park my vw in the street...tdi for the win
> 
> 
> It's not Horrible... no worse than gaming too remove the intake to do plugs... I'm looking at you gm


Or removing the bumper on a VW to change the headlight bulb. What's that about?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Or removing the bumper on a VW to change the headlight bulb. What's that about?


Don't have to on mine... which model?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

When _Consumer Reports_ says "Never Buy," they mean never buy.

https://www.motorbiscuit.com/used-cars-consumer-reports-gave-the-never-buy-label/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Or removing the bumper on a VW to change the headlight bulb.


The 2014 and -15 Fusion hybrids are the same.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> When _Consumer Reports_ says "Never Buy," they mean never buy.
> 
> https://www.motorbiscuit.com/used-cars-consumer-reports-gave-the-never-buy-label/


Acadia you have to reach in through the wheel well


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've had a look at the how-to videos on Youtube about removing the EGR cooler. Looks like a pig of a job.


Not that bad. Bang it out every time you do plugs and the labor is pretty much the same. 
One nut is a *****, but I didn't replace it so I don't have to worry about it next time.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> That motor likes higher rpms
> 
> They are just poorly engineered


Is it poorly engineered or just built out of Legos?



June132017 said:


> How many RPM's are you giving the Cruze? I think if you constantly crush that accelerator the engine will have problems even if you don't redline.


I never wind it out. I putter around like grandma in this car


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Ford 4,6L eight. Plastic intake manifolds that crack. Early issues (1991-1993) had problems with aluminum heads' warping.


If they dont Crack they warp !
$400.00 plus for a piece of plastic.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> If they dont Crack they warp !
> $400.00 plus for a piece of plastic.


It's high end plastic


----------

